# mini dirt oval akron ohio season



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

Mojoraceway akron ohio is ready for some racing on the smaller scale.
Classes all 18 scale



mojo raceway
947 mohawk trail
akron,ohio 44312
3307808459




timing is robotronic system


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*indoor mini dirt oval*

Wow how things change timing systems is coming this week should be here thursday by robotronics thats a big plus 4 carrs per heat with one bump for the main. i have the house transponders to do this.
And on another front we will be racing saturdays open at 1130am and racing at 100 pm. And also someone hook me up with a brp car so im going to try it out on the mini dirt oval .it looks like it can handle it. any questions give me a call 
Barry


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*timing is here*

timing is here:thumbsup:


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*friday night/saturday*

thanks to everone coming out .alot of fun and things will just keep getting better:thumbsup:


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*fridaynight racing*

racing starts at 7pm open up 530 pm mini dirt oval :thumbsup:


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*saturday*

thanks for coming out and thanks to the winners.if anyone wants to run on sunday ill open the track at 1130 thanks Barry

mojo raceway
947 mohawk trl
akron ohio 44312
330 245 7550


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*classes*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

well the classes are this

All 1/18 classes

mini late model 1/18 spec (you can change servo and upgrade to ball diff)

mini sprint model 1/18 spec (you can change servo and upgrade to ball diff)

As far as AE products go 4wd late models must run spec no changes may be made to this car.

wednesdays are practice days 530pm to 1000pm
friday night racing 530pm racing at 700pm
saturday racing 1130 racing at 100pm

this the race weekly open times ,timing is by robotronic ,but if you want to buy you own they are very cheap compare to amb 40.00 dollars.
There will be a race called donate life race also coming soon date is still working out. thanks Barry And Tiff of mojoraceway 3302457550


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*friday night*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/18 late model 2wd

A-Main
1. Tom (mock) Car losi /speedo losi/motor losi/servo/losi jr
2. Thomas Car losi/speedo losi/motor/losi/servo losi jr
3. Megan Johnson Car losi /speedo traxxasxl5/servo losi jr


1/18 mini sprint 2wd

A-main
1.Barry car losi slider/speedo novalxbr/motor losi/servo lodi jr
2.Thomas car losi slider/speedo losi/motor losi /servo losi jr
3.jason Dewey car losi sprint /speedo losi/motor losi/servo hitech


Thanks to all that came out .the track was very fast tonight


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*4wd mini*

ae racer 4wd emd mini class shiould grow after this pic for sure


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*track*

wednesday practice 530 to 1000

friday night ae racer(jeff) pm him for this night if a group wants to run 530 racing 700pm

saturday 1130 racing at 100pm



mojo raceway 947 mohawk trl
akron ohio 44312
330 780 8459

classes 1/18


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*1/24 scale*

1/24 scale racers are here the sct and the rally car woo hoo:thumbsup:


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

what are your rules for the 1/24 cars? Running any 1/36?


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

deadsquirrle said:


> what are your rules for the 1/24 cars? Running any 1/36?


Barry just got 2 1/24ths and I have a 1/36th. No set rules, run what you have and have fun.

Jeff 

P.S. Our mini's are stock.


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

deadsquirrle said:


> what are your rules for the 1/24 cars? Running any 1/36?


1/24 like ae racer said i just got mind i did upgrade with burshless so if you have one run it


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

barryjcm said:


> 1/24 like ae racer said i just got mind i did upgrade with burshless so if you have one run it


oh my the brushless 1/24 sct was awesome on the dirt oval:thumbsup:


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*track*

track redue coming soon will also have off road :thumbsup:


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

barryjcm said:


> track redue coming soon will also have off road :thumbsup:


and also with the changes that are made to set off all cost to my fellow rc racers there will be no fees to run!


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*track*

track will be closed for a few till the new track layout is done

thanks


----------



## JUGGIN (Feb 25, 2011)

just to put it out there,I have a losi mini sprint for sale and for today only $100.00 shipped here is the link
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=346792
Glad to see people still racing these


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*track update*

track was level today and water down.new pit space for the people to have fun.there also will be road course too i hope i get it done this weekend


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

well the new track is coming along great 3 1/2 foot lanes oval is more like a square and the on road/off road goes in the middle should be fun with 1/18 scale cars and when is smooth i think brps as well


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*off road indoor clay*

well the off road is done and the mini are coming get the 1/18 and 1/24 and even 1/36 and lets have some fun:thumbsup:


----------

